# Cloning a Hermie



## llLOU (Aug 21, 2008)

A question. What if I have a Hermie and I take a clone from a branch that is Female ?Will it become a female or a hermie ? Maybe I don't understand this Hermie thing,but does a hermie have male and female branches ? I cannot imagine a branch that has BOTH male and female parts. Konfused!


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 21, 2008)

A clone of a hermi will be a hermi.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Aug 21, 2008)

and that is that


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2008)

llLOU said:


> A question. What if I have a Hermie and I take a clone from a branch that is Female ?Will it become a female or a hermie ? Maybe I don't understand this Hermie thing,but does a hermie have male and female branches ? I cannot imagine a branch that has BOTH male and female parts. Konfused!


 Rolling the genetic dice would result in taking a clone from a plant with hermaphroditic qualities produces offspring that is hermaphroditic.


----------



## llLOU (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess I was trying to cheer myself up , I'm fearing what I thought was a healthy Female, AKA. Clone Mother, might be a Hermie, and I am hoping to salvage something out of it. This damn plant is almost 4foot tall ,and has never showed any obvious signs of maleness, never seen even a hint of a ball on it. I had dreams of a great fall harvest , whatever it is I'll let it grow and be happy with what I get.... Have to look into that Dutch Masters Reverse stuff.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 24, 2008)

If there is any chance, location on the plant relative to male flowers could be critical.. Plants work partly as single entities, and partly as individual pieces.. Thats why ppl can get away with forcing a single branch into flowering on some..


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 24, 2008)

Eliminate the hermaphrodite. Cloning it will only lead to disappointment, unless you want more hermies.

Compost that sumbitch.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2008)

yep if your mother has herm`d on you bin it, put it down to experience and start over, clone off that and your whole crop could be hermie plants


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 24, 2008)

wats the point of cloning a hermi?


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 24, 2008)

just seeed it and germ the seeds to get a female and clone that.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 24, 2008)

If this plant has already hermed then it is definately not a candidate for feminized seeding! The seeds will be double reenforced with an easy-to-herm trait, and many will be herm from birth.. Feminized seeds are created from plants that resist herming out much more than typical plants, but they can still be forced to herm under certain extreme stresses.. Good feminized seeds are a real chore, requiring real experience to produce, and IMO, they're still sketchy..
Really, I agree with the opinions above.. Kill it and dispose of it safely.. Hermies may have a place in the porn industry, but they shouldn't be tolerated in this activity..


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> If this plant has already hermed then it is definately not a candidate for feminized seeding! The seeds will be double reenforced with an easy-to-herm trait, and many will be herm from birth.. Feminized seeds are created from plants that resist herming out much more than typical plants, but they can still be forced to herm under certain extreme stresses.. Good feminized seeds are a real chore, requiring real experience to produce, and IMO, they're still sketchy..
> Really, I agree with the opinions above.. Kill it and dispose of it safely.. Hermies may have a place in the porn industry, but they shouldn't be tolerated in this activity..


lol, well put. yea i mean i grow from fem seeds, have done for a few years now and am aware of the increased risk of my plants herming on me, but i guess ive just been lucky so far, but as you say id never advise anyone to grow out seeds from a "home hermed" plant, that risk will be ever more real


----------



## worble (Aug 24, 2008)

i just maybe in the same boat i have a clone growing and took a clone off it after 2 mos. now the 1st clone is starting to look Hermie check out pic #1 not sure? but will the clone i took off it 2 mos ago be Hermie also pic #2? thanks jeff


----------



## worble (Aug 24, 2008)

opps going to start a new thread sorry.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2008)

worble said:


> i just maybe in the same boat i have a clone growing and took a clone off it after 2 mos. now the 1st clone is starting to look Hermie check out pic #1 not sure? but will the clone i took off it 2 mos ago be Hermie also pic #2? thanks jeff



they look like female calyx`s to me mate.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 24, 2008)

The upper ones do look female (nice too).. But is that tough to make out ball just below a male?


----------



## blinkstefaans (Sep 5, 2008)

If this plant was initially a female and then turned hermie (due to stress or something) , let it make seeds , then the seeds will be feminized. So the next batch seeds will be 99% female


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats been adressed as a not so great idea earlier in the thread..


----------



## Londoner (Sep 5, 2008)

blinkstefaans said:


> If this plant was initially a female and then turned hermie (due to stress or something) , let it make seeds , then the seeds will be feminized. So the next batch seeds will be 99% female


and how could you be 101% sure of what caused it to herm in the first place, could be that it has strong hermie traits and it would have hermed regardless of stress or no stress, therefore its offspring will have a high chance of herming too, basing your whole next crop on a guess is crazy, seeds are cheap enough nowadays, just start over again and forget the cross dressing canna plant.


----------



## llLOU (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess my original question was , IS it a certainty that EVERY cutting taken from a plant that has hermied ,will produce a clone that is Hermie ??? I can see where the clones WILL have a tendency to go Hermie. 
Just an academic question.
As Londoner said "start over" , which I have ....... Thanks for the input from all who did.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 5, 2008)

I really can't answer that, but here's a trippy thought.. Can a plant be a hermie, but never show any male flowers? I think the answer is yes if conditions are ideal.. I think the vast majority of plants are, but have genetic traits that allow them to resist self polinating.. The genetic code won't specifically be altered, but the traits themselves can be affected by stress in either a permanent, or impermanent way..
I'd analogize it to a human who's genes would allow them to grow huge muscles naturally, but never got the nourishment, rest, and exercise needed to do so.. Depending on severity/duration/age, this could be a permenent, or impermanent problem..


----------



## normlpothead (Sep 5, 2008)

A lot of flowers self pollinate, some sea life, and some frog species are born hermies... All canabis carries both genes (i think) but resist the temptation to self pollinate, or hermie...

I definately agree to get rid of said plant... And my thoughts are that every clone from the plant will be hermie, at least it carries the trait.

I just recently go into breeding info, you definately don't want to seed it, it will carry a double hermie phenotype.

Like has been said feminized seeds come from resistant lesbians, fems not dikes.


----------



## llLOU (Sep 5, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> I really can't answer that, but here's a trippy thought.. Can a plant be a hermie, but never show any male flowers? I think the answer is yes if conditions are ideal.. I think the vast majority of plants are, but have genetic traits that allow them to resist self polinating.. The genetic code won't specifically be altered, but the traits themselves can be affected by stress in either a permanent, or impermanent way..
> I'd analogize it to a human who's genes would allow them to grow huge muscles naturally, but never got the nourishment, rest, and exercise needed to do so.. Depending on severity/duration/age, this could be a permenent, or impermanent problem..


 IF it never showed ANY male parts , why would we even suspect that it was a Hermie , we would be seeing it as a female , and waiting for it to develope flowers , and just to be perverse the Hermie goes and shoots out a few calayxs , just to keep up the charade .... YOU'R right ! that is atrippy thought.


----------



## solekiller (Sep 11, 2008)

a herm will not 100% clone as a herm.
let me rationalize 
all the plants from the feminized seeds have the same dna as they were created using a herm in order to be fminized, and that is why those seeds are also susceptible to becoming herms themselves, 
not all the seeds became herms therefore the clone from the cutting is not bound to be a herm too.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, my point was that stress doesn't actually affect the genetic make up of the plant, that was determined at polination.. But stress can cause hermaphrodites to appear where they otherwise wouldn't.. That means that conditions caused this hermie trait to express itself, not that its dna was altered to hermaphrodism.. If there is a plant out there that doesn't have the genes that facilitate self polination, then no amount of stress will ever cause it to go hermie.. I don't know if that exists though because self polination is such a superb means of survival that it may have been integral to propagate at times in history..
Feminizing candidates are those which have their hermie traits buried pretty deeply, or are genetically predispositioned to greatly resist herming due to stress, and then they are given extreme stress beyond the norm to produce seeds.. Mutations aside, these seeds should carry the same resistance to herming as the mother, but like the mother they can be caused to herm..
As for a clone from a herm branch that has no male parts.. Any plant that shows herm traits unexpectedly likely has a genetic make up that tends to self polinate very easily.. Regardless of how these genetics are propagated, that negative aspect will be carried through.. It could pass those traits as either a natural mother, or father of seeds.. The trait would be reenforced in the creation of feminized seeds.. And at best, a direct clone may turn hermie at any given time like its mother did.. At worst, some hormonal trigger to self polinate or whatever in the mother will have cascaded throughout all clonable shoots making hermaphrodism inevitable..


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 7, 2008)

So are hermies from bad genetics or what? are some plants more likly to turn hermie? SO im confused, With seeds you can get male/felmale/or hermie?? Whats the likliness that you wont get a hermie from seeds? For that matter how can you tell if your plant was female first, and then turned hermie, rather then just being hermie the whole time?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 7, 2008)

It really depends on how much stress was required to herm the plant, as far as the seed value goes.. If it resists alot of stress before it herms, then the seeds will likely have a good chance of being primarily female.. Mystery herms that show up without explanation though are not usually reliable seed producers..
Its not the end of the world though in the earlier generations atleast.. Alot of bag-seeds that certain growers would avoid 
like the plague are produced this way, and end up getting planted next season and do very well, but the risk of contamination is higher.. 
Personally I'm not a fan of feminized seeds.. I'm not totally against them, but I do hate it when only XX seeds are being sold! Thats the best way to destroy good genetics..


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 8, 2008)

I see thanks for the good info born2killspam so if your plant is in a 100% stress free environment then it wont turn hermi? Is that correct or am i misunderstanding you


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 8, 2008)

Depends on the plant, (hardcore sativas often herm), and what you mean by 100% no stress.. Any genetic defects could introduce innate stress that could facilitate pollen growth, or you could even have a plant that is neither XX, or XY (polyploidy)..


----------



## greenleafhigh (Nov 8, 2008)

yea you can have a female mother plant and clone her and strees that clone enough the clone will end up hermie


----------



## flashgee (Nov 9, 2008)

even the seeds will have the hermi gene past over to them if you do seed it.......i am right ? ...arnt i ?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 9, 2008)

I think all cannabis plants carry the genetics that allow them to grow intersex flowers.. The genetics you need to be concerned with for breeding herm resistant seeds are the traits that determine resistance levels to the stresses that could make it decide to herm due to the stress.. Whether these traits are dominant/recessive or what the genotypes are will determine how they are transferred over generations like any other trait..


----------



## llLOU (Jan 3, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> i think all cannabis plants carry the genetics that allow them to grow intersex flowers.. The genetics you need to be concerned with for breeding herm resistant seeds are the traits that determine resistance levels to the stresses that could make it decide to herm due to the stress.. Whether these traits are dominant/recessive or what the genotypes are will determine how they are transferred over generations like any other trait..



huh???????


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

llLOU said:


> huh???????


They are correct, every female marijuana plant can produce male flowers if it is stressed or grown past it's normal harvest time. Male flowers do not mean the plant is a hermi, only that it is doing everything in it's power to reproduce. Not having any male plants around to pollinate causes the plant to pollinate itself.

Not hard to understand and easier to understand then your asking huh?????? to a written statement.


----------



## satch (Jan 5, 2009)

flabbyone said:


> Not having any male plants around to pollinate causes the plant to pollinate itself.


This is why most bagseeds hermi. They are all pollinated by herms because people have been growing sensi bud so long without true males. Each batch the hermi resistance lessens because the said seeds are used to grow the next batch so on and so forth. Likewise the herm resistance can be bred back in by pollination from a true male. Regardless of what you think of male plants, if seeds show true males it's generally clean genetics.


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 6, 2009)

Well stated satch..


----------

